# Beste Metalband TopTen ?



## amon amarth (8 Dez. 2009)

Da bin ich doch mal gespannt! Und es ist egal welches genre. Aber bei Bon Jovi
hört´s dann auf, gelle ;-)
Also meine sind (mal auf/absteigend):
1. SLAYER :rock:
2. EXODUS :rock:
3. AMON AMARTH :rock:
4. SAXON :rock:
5. JUDAS PRIEST :rock:
6. IRON MAIDEN :rock:
7. MOTÖRHEAD :rock:
8. BLACK SABBATH (egal ob ozzy oder dio) :rock:
9. TESTAMENT :rock:
10. METALLICA (bis ´and justice for all´, danach :zzzzzz

Dazu kommen noch viele Bands aus dem Bereich Death/Thrash/Speedmetal wie
Sacred Reich, Mortal Sin, Deströyer 666, Meshuggah, Megadeth, Cannibal Corpse, usw usw...

Last but not least natürlich klassiker wie Deep Purple, Rainbow, Led Zep usw...

Und der erste Metaller nicht zu vergessen: LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN !!!!!!!!!!

dann mal ran: up the horns !!!

LG :rock:


----------



## General (8 Dez. 2009)

*Ich mache es mal so *

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e502auOnLuA
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMOwFW5LQy4
3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D4IM56SZh0
4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PTEQV-SjoA
5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0d1JJGXkjE
6. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWwmIfy0GNE
7. http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5663640/Black_Sabbath_Paranoid_1970
8. http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2520080/Testament_live
9. http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2939888/Gotthard_Master_of_Illuision_Live
10.http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3335373/ROLLINS_BAND_Low_Self_Opinion

*einige gibbet leider nicht mehr*


----------



## AMUN (8 Dez. 2009)

IRON MAIDEN - The Number of the Beast

genau meine zeit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mHe6FMs46o


----------



## Lars913 (8 Dez. 2009)

Metallica als beste aller Zeiten, ansonsten sind Trivium meine absoluten Favoriten, die Metalstars der Zukunft, ganz sicher!!!


----------



## amon amarth (9 Dez. 2009)

blupper, dein musikgeschmack scheint ja weit gefächert zu sein.
habe bei mir auch noch ´viele´ vergessen, z.b. guns & roses zur use your illusion-zeit,
war auf der tour im müngersdorfer stadion / köln, wo ich dann am schluß OHNE schuhe
raus bin ! sind irgendwie verloren gegangen...

und lars, habe die letzten beiden von trivium (the crudase + shogun), gefallen mir sehr gut, aber 
ganz ehrlich, meine meinung, da fehlt doch noch einiges...

AMUN, seit ´flight 666´ höre ich sie auch wieder oft. auf der powerslave-tour 1985 war ich als 
kleiner dutz´ in ludwigshafen/ h.m. schleyer-halle. der sound war zwar beschi...., aber an EDDIE
kam damals keiner ran. wie das halt so ist mit 14 jahren.


----------



## vom1234 (9 Dez. 2009)

Metallica 
Iron Maiden


----------



## amon amarth (9 Dez. 2009)

vom 1234 ??? die anderen zwei können zwar auch nicht zählen p)
aber eine top ten hat dann schon eine dezimal-äh-zahl-ziffer, oder?!?
trotzdem thx ,-):thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (11 Dez. 2009)

so, da will ich doch a mal mitreden!
1. EISREGEN!!!!
2. Pantera
3. Böhse Onkelz
4. Strapping Young Lad
5. Slayer
6. Iron Maiden
7. Mötörhead
8. Napalm Death
9. Pungent Stench
10. Darkthrone

so, ja das dürfte hinkommen, das sind aber nur die metalband, ich meine sonst würden da a noch Bruce Springsteen, Crash Test Dummies ... rein gehören!


----------



## amon amarth (11 Dez. 2009)

karrel, danke für deine antwort. höre zwar auch die onkelz, zähle sie aber nicht unbedingt zu ´metal ´ sondern zur rockmusik. ich meine "danke für nichts" ist schon hart, aber net
unbedingt heavy metal. meine bescheidene meinung...


----------



## Karrel (11 Dez. 2009)

ja, kann schon sein, aber die grenzen verschwimmen ja eh!
ich meine onkelz sind ja schon iwie härter als Judas Priest z.B. und die sind ja auch schon Metal! also von daher


----------



## amon amarth (11 Dez. 2009)

???


----------



## amon amarth (11 Dez. 2009)

BO härter als priest ??? also von der heaviness bis zur "defenders of the faith" definitiv nicht, danach gebe ich mich geschlagen... 
bis natürlich "painkiller" mir fast die ohren versaute !!!:WOW::rock:


----------



## Karrel (13 Dez. 2009)

naja, ist ja auch egal! solange eisregen die nummer 1 ist!
:laola:


----------



## amon amarth (20 Dez. 2009)

wo ist denn der rest von uns´ headbangern????


----------



## paspartout (19 Apr. 2010)

*Amon Amarth !!!*

:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:​


----------



## begoodtonite (23 Apr. 2010)

meine besten: 
-eiffel 65
-atc
-scooter
-dj bobo
-aber ganz harten metal macht(e) nur eine band: NU PAGADI


----------



## psybaer (1 Sep. 2010)

TOOL und dann Monster Magnet oder Clutch


----------



## Flaming Sword (15 Sep. 2010)

Naja, eine Rangliste führe ich nicht, aber was ich insofern sehr gerne höre:

*Nightwish*
*Iron Maiden*
*Doro/ Warlock*
*Therion*
*Epica*
*Motörhead*
*Paragon*
*Edenbridge*
*Metallica*


----------



## dark666 (16 Okt. 2010)

\m/ meine top ten sind...

:devil:Cradle Of Filth :devil:
:devilimmu Borgir :devil: 
:devil:Graveworm :devil:
:devil:Amon Amarth :devil:
:devil:Tristania :devil:
:devil:Arch Enemy :devil:
:devil:Ex Deo :devil:
:devil:Orphanage :devil:
:devil:Illnath :devil:
:devil:Hackneyed :devil:
​


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2010)

Rammstein gehört auf alle Fälle mit in die TopTen


----------



## Rumpelmucke (16 Okt. 2010)

Das beste überhaupt: Metallband


----------



## ZOMBIE (17 Apr. 2012)

*Also ne direkte Rangliste hab ich nicht,
aber hier mal 10 Bands,die für mich definitiv
zu meinen Favouriten zählen:

1. Napalm Death
2. Cannibal Corpse
3. Marduk
4. Putrid Pile
5. God Dethroned
6. Cattle Decapitation
7. Haemorrhage
8. Deicide
9. Endstille
10. Belphegor

Ich könnte die Liste noch um einiges weiterführen mit Dark Funeral, Anal Cunt, Immortal, Hypocrisy, Behemoth, Vader, Noctem, Suffocation, Eisregen, Der Weg Einer Freiheit, Six Feet Under, Mortician, Goatwhore, Negator, Obscenity, Sinister...

Bin zwar schon 40,aber Metal muß richtig scheppern...*


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Apr. 2012)

1. Nightwish
2. Iron Maiden
3. Amon Amarth
4. Dream Theater
5. Amorphis
6. Tool
7. Ministry
8. Opeth
9. Machine Head
10. Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## harrymudd (14 Juni 2012)

1. Grave Digger
2. Rage
3. Iced Earth
4. Savatage
5. Running Wild
6. Blind Guardian
7. Iron Maiden
8. Motörhead
9. Metallica
10. Judas Priest


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

1. Iron maiden
2. Black sabbath
3. Warbringer
4. Slayer
5. At the Gates
6. metallica (aber nur die ersten drei alben)
7. Sepultura
8. Psycroptic
9. Anthrax
10. The black dahlia murder


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Eindeutig Manowar :devil:


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Metallica natürlich


----------



## ZOMBIE (2 Nov. 2014)

toralf11 schrieb:


> Metallica natürlich


*Metallica war mal gut, bis das schwarze Album und der damit verbundene kommerzielle Erfolg die Band irgendwie verschissen hat. Aber das beste Album ist definitiv "Master of Puppets" (1986)!
Ein anderes Paradebeispiel ist Unheilig. So scheiße, wie die letzten Platten waren...OMG!!! "Große Freiheit" war der Todesstoß. Früher auf Tour mit zB Mono Inc., Diary of Dreams, und nun? Andreas Bourani als Vor-Act, Duett mit Helene Fischer... Also nee, der stand mal für was Anderes...*


----------



## Dilbert (11 Okt. 2015)

Iron Maiden
Slayer
Rammstein
Children Of Bodom
Amon Amarth

:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## apoca (25 Sep. 2016)

ohh da bin ich ja spät dran
ich Liste aber trotzdem mal auf:thumbup:

1) Slayer
2) Sodom
3) Inquisition
4) Vader
5) Marduk
6) Cannibal Corpse
7) Desaster
8) Destruction
9) Napalm Death
10) Asphyx

und viele mehr.......!
höre eigentlich alles im bereich Extreme Metal.


----------



## frontlinea (23 Okt. 2016)

Darkthrone
Reverend Bizarre
Paradise Lost
Bolt Thrower
Summoning
Satyricon
Bathory
Hypocrisy
Metallica
Judas Priest

:WOW:


----------



## Dilbert (8 Dez. 2016)

Meine Neuentdeckung: 

*Sabaton* :thumbup:


----------

